# Kinda red colored carving



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

This is one about a bunch of years ago. Maple wood and probably lacquer semi gloss.
Its still hanging in the house. It also has a 3 1/2" clock insert which is all in one and the easiest way to make a clock. And maybe while they are trying to figure out what time it is they might notice the carving.
If I caved another one like this today it would look completely different for my style has changed good or bad I don't know but I do know I do things differently maybe just cutting corners, saving time???









John this is when I started putting holes in the carvings just to be different..


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

I used the scroll saw to cut this big piece of wood into many small pieces so the carving would take place holding the wood in my hands to carve...


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like it John. 
Too me it has a nautical vibe.
Maybe there’s one similar on the black pearl.
Is almost free to start my annual Christmas carving.


----------

